# Tag Heuer Aquaracer and crown issues?



## jerseywatchman

I'm thinking of buying a new Tag Aquaracer cal. 5 300m, but I understand many Aquaracer models have had problems with stripped threads on the crown neck, and that TH doesn't always cover this issue under the warranty. Is this so? Should this concern me, and even drive me away from the brand?


----------



## kyotousa

jerseywatchman said:


> I'm thinking of buying a new Tag Aquaracer cal. 5 300m, but I understand many Aquaracer models have had problems with stripped threads on the crown neck, and that TH doesn't always cover this issue under the warranty. Is this so? Should this concern me, and even drive me away from the brand?
> 
> View attachment 470189


Problem persist in Carrera/Grand Carrera as well...I know someone who gotten their replaced for free through AD. Probably depends on your AD.


----------



## TimeChaser

My Aquagraph is at Tag as I type this for crown issues. Everything was fine for three years and it was like it just came out of the blue? I was wearing it.....looked down noticed the crown was unscrewed......took it off to screw it down and it was like there were no threads on the tube??? Took it to the AD I bought it from, gave them permission to send it to Tag.....the called me three weeks later and the crown and tube replacement is NOT covered oh and by the way the automatic chronograph movement needs a complete overhaul!!!! $375 and six weeks. Not too happy here.


----------



## Watchbreath

The usual policy, watch gets opened - it gets serviced. 'Overhaul' has replaced, clean and oil to help justify the 
price. 375 for everything isn't bad and 6 weeks is normal.


TimeChaser said:


> My Aquagraph is at Tag as I type this for crown issues. Everything was fine for three years and it was like it just came out of the blue? I was wearing it.....looked down noticed the crown was unscrewed......took it off to screw it down and it was like there were no threads on the tube??? Took it to the AD I bought it from, gave them permission to send it to Tag.....the called me three weeks later and the crown and tube replacement is NOT covered oh and by the way the automatic chronograph movement needs a complete overhaul!!!! $375 and six weeks. Not too happy here.


----------



## selfwind

From my view (which I have mentioned before on other threads) the most logical cause of the Aquaracer crowns to periodically strip is the inside thread design. TAG used threads on the inside of the crown tube and is more delicate than outside threads due to less thread surface area to take the torque. The rule always should be to stop tightening when the crown stops turning. Also some suggest that when you start the tightening process turn the crown slighly counter clockwise before tighening to make sure you are not cross threaded. Here are some pics that will demonstrate the difference in surface area of inside vs outside threads. The silver crown/tube set is TAG and the gold one is Rolex.


----------



## TimeChaser

Watchbreath said:


> The usual policy, watch gets opened - it gets serviced. 'Overhaul' has replaced, clean and oil to help justify the
> price. 375 for everything isn't bad and 6 weeks is normal.


Yeah your right the $375 for all is not bad, the 6 weeks just surprised me I guess. Still wouldn't trade it for anything. I do wonder if this is going to be a reoccurring problem though? Any ideas on that?


----------



## Watchbreath

Also a problem with Oris, Breitling and Omega. Extra care must be taken when screwing down, snug not tight.


TimeChaser said:


> Yeah your right the $375 for all is not bad, the 6 weeks just surprised me I guess. Still wouldn't trade it for anything. I do wonder if this is going to be a reoccurring problem though? Any ideas on that?


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

TimeChaser said:


> Any ideas on that?


Yes, get a watch winder.


----------



## ringoboy

Going through the same issue with my WAB!! Recently had it serviced and regulated, shortly after noticed the threads were stripped. The crown catches the very last therad so it will screw down. Will putting it back in again to my watch guy!! More money!!


----------



## TobyJC

Had the same problem with my WAB2011 almost a year ago. After about 2 years the threads were stripped. I had a local watchmaker replace it for $100 if i remember correctly. Since then I've been super careful when I screw crowns in.


----------



## Monocrom

Had planned on getting an Aquaracer. Glad I found this thread before I did. There are less expensive automatics from companies that wouldn't even remotely be considered luxury brands that don't have this issue. But alright, it's one thing this issue exists. But it's not covered under warranty?? No, that's ridiculous.


----------



## cdnbear

So I just had the same issue. Had my local watch maker replace the crown, but it looks like they used a different crown. It is still signed with the Tag Heuer logo, but not same as the original... replacement looks bigger and is more curved. Does anyone know if this is normal for a replacement crown?


----------



## bmwfreak

post a pic


----------



## underpar

TimeChaser said:


> Yeah your right the $375 for all is not bad, the 6 weeks just surprised me I guess. Still wouldn't trade it for anything. I do wonder if this is going to be a reoccurring problem though? Any ideas on that?


$375 and 6 weeks is a joke. I can have an ETA movement completely overhauled locally for $200 by a skilled watchmaker and have it back in 5-7 days.


----------



## underpar

cdnbear said:


> So I just had the same issue. Had my local watch maker replace the crown, but it looks like they used a different crown. It is still signed with the Tag Heuer logo, but not same as the original... replacement looks bigger and is more curved. Does anyone know if this is normal for a replacement crown?


It's not normal to replace something with the wrong part. Maybe they made a mistake or maybe they figured you wouldn't notice, either way I would be bringing it back and asking some questions. It may be someone that doesn't have access to parts to newer models.


----------



## cdnbear

Here are a couple of pics.


----------



## RDK

That crown looks like one from the old (pre 2007) Link series, definitely not from the Aquaracer series.
It looks weird! If I were you, I'd go back to my local watch maker.


----------



## kyotousa

underpar said:


> $375 and 6 weeks is a joke. I can have an ETA movement completely overhauled locally for $200 by a skilled watchmaker and have it back in 5-7 days.


Well, if you bring local watchmakers into the equation it's different...I can get a complete ETA overhaul for $60 and ready in 2 days.
I guess depends on where you live. Considering TAG's price range, the overhaul should be priced $200 @ AD... Well, it's their call.


----------



## Watchbreath

As I used to tell my customer who whined about the time, there's a line in front of you.


underpar said:


> $375 and 6 weeks is a joke. I can have an ETA movement completely overhauled locally for $200 by a skilled watchmaker and have it back in 5-7 days.


----------



## cdnbear

Does anyone know which crown is meant for the Aquaracer? I've searched around and can see that the crown's are numbered for specific models... I can't find the one for the Aquaracer.


----------



## Monocrom

cdnbear said:


> Does anyone know which crown is meant for the Aquaracer? I've searched around and can see that the crown's are numbered for specific models... I can't find the one for the Aquaracer.


On your older WAB2110 that was recently discontinued, the crown should look like the one pictured in the link below.

If the crown on your watch works reliably (and you don't plan on flipping the watch) why not keep it on there? Makes your TAG a bit unique from others of its kind.

LINK: https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/tag-heuer-aquaracer-auto-268196.html


----------



## DominicR9

I have an Aquaracer 500M Automatic that has needed to have the crown replaced twice. After the first time replacing the crown I was particularly careful screwing it in but the crown still stripped after a few months. As you know the date has to be changed monthly and if you forget to put it in an automatic winder over the weekends (I don't wear it on weekends) you have to wind it and use the crown even more often.

 I am not sending it back to Tag Heuer and spend another $350. I'm looking for a jeweler her in Washington D.C. who can just replace the crown. Any recommendations for a D.C. Jeweler?


----------



## del996

I've said this on another thread but mine went after wearing it only three times. I could see this happening again and again so i returned it to the AD and swapped it for a PO. Gutted though because it was a nice watch. :-(


----------



## Monocrom

The real issue would appear to be the crown tube that relies on the smaller threads on the inside of the tube. 

Does anyone know if a skilled independent watchmaker would be able to replace the tube itself with one that has the threads on the outside of the tube? I'd be more than happy to go with a completely different replacement crown if that's what would be needed. I really like the look of the WAN2110 model, but don't fancy having to absolutely baby what should be a typical robust diver's watch. And even then . . . Still worry that the crown could pop out any time due to those tiny threads getting stripped while doing something as basic as changing the date.


----------



## Natural

cdnbear said:


> Does anyone know which crown is meant for the Aquaracer? I've searched around and can see that the crown's are numbered for specific models... I can't find the one for the Aquaracer.


is it 0508 or something like that possibly..


----------



## rosborn

Seems like a pretty pricey repair for such an expensive watch. I mean, you would think that spending so much money on a watch would guarantee some level of quality that would make such problems obsolete. Does the quartz version suffer from the same defect? I am considering aa quartz Aquaracer but will refuse to drop $2000 on a watch that will require constant repirs of $350.


----------



## Natural

rosborn said:


> Seems like a pretty pricey repair for such an expensive watch. I mean, you would think that spending so much money on a watch would guarantee some level of quality that would make such problems obsolete. Does the quartz version suffer from the same defect? I am considering aa quartz Aquaracer but will refuse to drop $2000 on a watch that will require constant repirs of $350.


yes same defect but is cheaper to repair if you sent to TAGHeuer since "overhaul" of quartz is cheaper than automatic.


----------



## Monocrom

It's far cheaper to go to an independent watchmaker than sending the TAG back to them for repair. 

Also, a crown issue has nothing to do with the movement. Expect the same price quote with a quartz model as well an automatic version of the same watch.


----------



## rosborn

I think I'm going to pass on a TAG all together. Nice looking watches but they don't seem all that durable for the money.


----------



## cdnbear

Natural said:


> is it 0508 or something like that possibly..


So from this link

Tag Heuer Watch Crowns, Pushers, and Tubes

Which one would it be? Anyone?


----------



## manon

Hi, I have had my Aqua Racer for one year only when the crown started to malfunction. It is also losing about 30 seconds a day. Very disappointed in this product. I love the watch but really? I will send the watch for repair under warranty (and lose it for two whole months) without being sure that they'll warrantee the crown repair. If they stand behind their product, it is in their best interest to do so, or else they will have a very unhappy customer on their hands.


----------



## GoodBeer

Hi just wondering if anyone has had a slightly different problem with the crown. I just purchased a WAY2111.BA0910 Stainless Steel Auto Aquaracer Calibre 5. When I unscrew the crown it doesn't really pop out to position 1, I've seen videos that the stem should pop out when unscrewing it but this doesn't happen with mine. I have to give it a slight pull and think I might be damaging the stem. Any thoughts or suggestions would be appreciated, this is my first auto, so it's a brave new world for me.


----------



## Rakumi

I think I just purchased the same model. The WAY2110.BA0910. I am reading all these things and hope I do not run into these issues. This is my first high end watch. Never owned a watch costing more than $300. So I guess I will have to baby it.


----------



## jaykim

I have a Wan2110 and had that problem back in 2013. So i went to Ben bridge not the AD that i bought the watch from, and they charged only $100 to fix it. It's mainly due to how i used to turn the crown as i do with my rolex. It is much weaker. 

After another 6 month, it happened again and Ben bridge replaced it fir free with warranty! I love them. 

These days, i just screw it really carefully and for about one and half years, it is still ok. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gerickson9301

I had big issues with my last TAG WAN2110, the crown wouldn't screw down at all. I ended up having to return it. Left a bad impression for me on the TAG brand!


----------



## eacast

The same thing happened to my TAG cak2110, after 1-1/2 years of ownership, the rubber in the crown came loose. Went to the AD and was told that i had to pay $400 to get the crown changed as well as some other seals. Not much to do but told the guy there that was a low blow since thats their mistake in design. I sent it to be repaired. It has been 3 weeks now and still waiting to get it back. Most probably going for sale when i get back. Dont want to deal with that again. Will stay away from new Tags for a while because of this but will keep my Tag Monaco for a longer time.


----------



## kelrod

A relatively small investment in a watch winder will resolve the issue. Omega, Breitling and others have the same problem.


----------



## mtate

kelrod said:


> A relatively small investment in a watch winder will resolve the issue. Omega, Breitling and others have the same problem.


Sorry, but I have to disagree with your statements. You have to make date changes several time a year and daylight savings adjustments 2 times a year. A winder will not help in these situations. I have 2 Tags, a Formula 1 Alarm and Wan2111 Aquaracer. The Wan2111 as been getting worse each year. It is now to the point that only one tread is holding the crown down. I have 5 Breitlings with screw down crowns. Three of them I have owed for over 10 years. I have never had a problem with any of them nor have I read about anyone else having problems with Breitling crowns. I don't have any Omegas with screw down crowns so I can't disagree with you on them. I keep all of my auto wind watches on winders.


----------



## kelrod

mtate said:


> Sorry, but I have to disagree with your statements. You have to make date changes several time a year and daylight savings adjustments 2 times a year. A winder will not help in these situations. I have 2 Tags, a Formula 1 Alarm and Wan2111 Aquaracer. The Wan2111 as been getting worse each year. It is now to the point that only one tread is holding the crown down. I have 5 Breitlings with screw down crowns. Three of them I have owed for over 10 years. I have never had a problem with any of them nor have I read about anyone else having problems with Breitling crowns. I don't have any Omegas with screw down crowns so I can't disagree with you on them. I keep all of my auto wind watches on winders.


Here's an example from different forum. Also browse the brietling ad omega forums. With a watch winder you only have to engage the crown several times a year. If one still experiences crown problems, perhaps it's best to invest in automatics.

Breitling screw-in crown trouble, advice please! - Page 1 - Watches - PistonHeads


----------



## exarkun12

Had the same issue few years back...Tag repaired it under warranty and it was fine ever since..


----------



## Dwalinn

The weakest part of Tag's. Take care with crown. When careless handling crown break every 1.5-2 years


----------



## DCLion

GoodBeer said:


> Hi just wondering if anyone has had a slightly different problem with the crown. I just purchased a WAY2111.BA0910 Stainless Steel Auto Aquaracer Calibre 5. When I unscrew the crown it doesn't really pop out to position 1, I've seen videos that the stem should pop out when unscrewing it but this doesn't happen with mine. I have to give it a slight pull and think I might be damaging the stem. Any thoughts or suggestions would be appreciated, this is my first auto, so it's a brave new world for me.


I had the same problem, except probably worse. Was in the store purchasing a WAY211C with the blue face--beautiful watch. But the one I was looking at had the exact problem you have, so I bought a different one that they had. I had it for a week and loved it. Extremely accurate--off about 3 sec./day. But today, after giving it a wind (actually another problem I can get into later), I'm starting to screw the crown in and--I guess it was "sort of" in position 1 because I think it was winding, not screwing in and, I saw that the DATE was also changing--so I guess it was winding the movement and date at the same time--I don't even know how that's possible--and I know I definitely wasn't in the date mode.


----------



## Snoweagle

I've a WAN2110 for around over 3 years and so far crown is still working perfectly normal, hope it stays this way.


----------



## Daveycrocket

I've owned 4 of these so far (an older cal 5, two WANs blue and black, and a WAB). Never had a crown issue with any of them and all of them checked out fine on a pressure test. I do know that there have been issues and that Tag had supposedly corrected the crown tube issue on newer models. Maybe I just got lucky though...4 times...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monocrom

Daveycrocket said:


> I've owned 4 of these so far (an older cal 5, two WANs blue and black, and a WAB). Never had a crown issue with any of them and all of them checked out fine on a pressure test. I do know that there have been issues and that Tag had supposedly corrected the crown tube issue on newer models. Maybe I just got lucky though...4 times...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It happens. I once got lucky about 5 or 6 times. Not with TAG Heuer though. A few years back, the E-series SureFire lights were having massive tailcap failures. Way too many complaints to chalk it up to a couple of lemons that squeezed by their rigorous Q.C. standards. Some die-hard fans refused to believe it. Considered it simply idle bashing. Looks like that response is not exclusive to TAG Heuer fans. But I noticed that the complaints were the very same ones, effecting the very same line of lights from this excellent company that makes lights to incredibly high standards. Also, I noticed that the complaints were also coming from other well-respected regulars on the same forum site. (The largest on the web, for flashlight enthusiasts.)

SureFire to their credit was quick to do an investigation, and equally quick to remedy the problem free of charge to those who had issues. Sorry guys, but it would have been nice had TAG Heuer followed SureFire's example. Instead of simply denying everything, pretending the issue was each customers fault for "abusing" their watches, refusing to fix the same widespread defect under warranty, and damaging the company's own reputation. Eventually TAG Heuer did the right thing. But it would have been nice if they had done it after it had become blatantly obvious that indeed there was a defect; instead of dragging their heels.

When the issue with SureFire's E-series lights took place, I owned about 5 or 6 of them in that line. Altogether, just under two dozen SureFires in all. (Still do.) Never had a single issue with any of them regarding the tailcaps. However, when dealing with any company that mass produces anything; a sample compromised of just a handful of examples is too small to be indicative of a more wide-spread issue.


----------



## Daveycrocket

That's definitely correct, and a hallmark of population statistics is a large sample size and multiple repeats of sampling activities to estimate true population means. Hence, I've been lucky - but I also purchase watches second-hand rather than new. Aside from the lack of initial hit on depreciation, putting some time into the watches helps tease out some of the underlying problems that I'd want to know about and get fixed or at least be aware of before purchasing. I do the same with my guns.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G26okie

I have had a WAK2110 for about 3 years with no crown issues. I am pretty careful with it though, always turning it counter clockwise to find the start of the thread and applying light pressure while screwing in and unscrewing.


----------



## nanjiunn

It's a wonderful watch. Those rumours are probably based on unfounded hearsay.

Get it preown and enjoy it 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Richerson

Monocrom said:


> It happens. I once got lucky about 5 or 6 times. Not with TAG Heuer though. A few years back, the E-series SureFire lights were having massive tailcap failures. Way too many complaints to chalk it up to a couple of lemons that squeezed by their rigorous Q.C. standards. Some die-hard fans refused to believe it. Considered it simply idle bashing. Looks like that response is not exclusive to TAG Heuer fans. But I noticed that the complaints were the very same ones, effecting the very same line of lights from this excellent company that makes lights to incredibly high standards. Also, I noticed that the complaints were also coming from other well-respected regulars on the same forum site. (The largest on the web, for flashlight enthusiasts.)
> 
> SureFire to their credit was quick to do an investigation, and equally quick to remedy the problem free of charge to those who had issues. Sorry guys, but it would have been nice had TAG Heuer followed SureFire's example. Instead of simply denying everything, pretending the issue was each customers fault for "abusing" their watches, refusing to fix the same widespread defect under warranty, and damaging the company's own reputation. Eventually TAG Heuer did the right thing. But it would have been nice if they had done it after it had become blatantly obvious that indeed there was a defect; instead of dragging their heels.
> 
> When the issue with SureFire's E-series lights took place, I owned about 5 or 6 of them in that line. Altogether, just under two dozen SureFires in all. (Still do.) Never had a single issue with any of them regarding the tailcaps. However, when dealing with any company that mass produces anything; a sample compromised of just a handful of examples is too small to be indicative of a more wide-spread issue.


I hate to agree with Monocrom on this (i mean it in the nicest way)

But crown issues were the final nail in the Tag Heuer coffin for me, I owned a Wan2110 which got replaced within the first few weeks because of a crown issue, the second one was great for 18 months then the crown started playing up on that so i flipped it (at a great loss because i was honest when selling it) couldn't be bothered to even try and get it repaired under warranty.

My F1 before that had the crown drop off completely as well.

The 2000 diver before that was hardly ever worn and on the first battary change Tag Heuer told me the movement required replacing due to a fault caused by abuse (which i never have abused it)

this along with the pertending there wasn't an issue just put me off completely, its a real shame because Tag make some of the nicest looking watches around, when they can decide and stick with a model long enough that is.


----------



## Monocrom

nanjiunn said:


> It's a wonderful watch. Those rumours are probably based on unfounded hearsay.


Sorry, but even though it took awhile; yes, TAG Heuer themselves admitted that there was indeed a real issue. And, they took real steps in fixing it. No need to pretend that the crown issue was idle bashing of the brand or "unfounded hearsay" when the company itself took responsibility and admitted the issue was real.


----------



## Monocrom

Richerson said:


> .....its a real shame because Tag make some of the nicest looking watches around, when they can decide and stick with a model long enough that is.


Have to agree with that as well. Some simply gorgeous watches out there. Especially the ones with restrained good-looks.


----------



## nanjiunn

Monocrom said:


> Sorry, but even though it took awhile; yes, TAG Heuer themselves admitted that there was indeed a real issue. And, they took real steps in fixing it. No need to pretend that the crown issue was idle bashing of the brand or "unfounded hearsay" when the company itself took responsibility and admitted the issue was real.


Hmm ... maybe I was just plain lucky with no crown issues (touchwood!!) despite owning or having owned in the past at least 5 Tags.

Nevertheless, it is my personal view that for every 1 owner / ex-owner having crown issues with Tag watches, there might be 20 more out there silently enjoying their issue-free watches.

Just my 2-cents' worth.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Richerson

nanjiunn said:


> Hmm ... maybe I was just plain lucky with no crown issues (touchwood!!) despite owning or having owned in the past at least 5 Tags.
> 
> Nevertheless, it is my personal view that for every 1 owner / ex-owner having crown issues with Tag watches, there might be 20 more out there silently enjoying their issue-free watches.
> 
> Just my 2-cents' worth.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


I agree completely - but it does damage one's faith.


----------



## tornadobox

Any reports of crown issues on the new AR 300m Ceramic (2015 model)? I'm _this_ close to pulling the trigger on a WAY211A.BA0928.


----------



## G26okie

tornadobox said:


> Any reports of crown issues on the new AR 300m Ceramic (2015 model)? I'm _this_ close to pulling the trigger on a WAY211A.BA0928.


The only reports of crown issues that I am aware of were on the first 500m aquaracer, the one before the WAK series pre-2012/2013.


----------



## tornadobox

Awesome, thank you for the info!



G26okie said:


> The only reports of crown issues that I am aware of were on the first 500m aquaracer, the one before the WAK series pre-2012/2013.


----------



## DCLion

tornadobox said:


> Any reports of crown issues on the new AR 300m Ceramic (2015 model)? I'm _this_ close to pulling the trigger on a WAY211A.BA0928.


See my post from 2 weeks ago. It's a WAY211C


----------



## DCLion

Monocrom said:


> Sorry, but even though it took awhile; yes, TAG Heuer themselves admitted that there was indeed a real issue. And, they took real steps in fixing it. No need to pretend that the crown issue was idle bashing of the brand or "unfounded hearsay" when the company itself took responsibility and admitted the issue was real.


What are they saying they're doing about it?


----------



## tornadobox

DCLion said:


> See my post from 2 weeks ago. It's a WAY211C


Ah, thanks. What are you doing with yours? Sending it in for warranty repair?


----------



## DCLion

tornadobox said:


> Ah, thanks. What are you doing with yours? Sending it in for warranty repair?


Since I only had it a week, I returned it. Like the other poster said, mine also didn't come out to position #1--I had to pull it out after unscrewing it. And going the other way, I didn't have the luxury of going counterclockwise to find the threads since I had to push it in to engage it at all. So I know it wasn't in the date mode when it was locking down but the date was moving also--too much for a one week old watch. I have to be honest, I still love the look of the watch and if I don't find anything I like better, I might just try again but, instead of getting it from Bloomingdale's, I'll get it from a jewelry store near me which has it's own watchmaker. I'd really like to know what Tag is doing about this problem.


----------



## tornadobox

DCLion said:


> Since I only had it a week, I returned it. Like the other poster said, mine also didn't come out to position #1--I had to pull it out after unscrewing it. And going the other way, I didn't have the luxury of going counterclockwise to find the threads since I had to push it in to engage it at all. So I know it wasn't in the date mode when it was locking down but the date was moving also--too much for a one week old watch. I have to be honest, I still love the look of the watch and if I don't find anything I like better, I might just try again but, instead of getting it from Bloomingdale's, I'll get it from a jewelry store near me which has it's own watchmaker. I'd really like to know what Tag is doing about this problem.


Ah cool, glad you were able to return it. I'm potentially pulling the trigger on the WAY211A tomorrow, I have Tourneau and Sidney Thomas within about a 5 minute walk from each other and they both have the WAY211A in stock (I checked them out last Friday). I'll definitely be sure to test out the crown before making the purchase, just in case anything seems off. Both are TAG ADs, so I'll end up paying a bit more for warranty service peace of mind (rather than saving some cash and going grey market) if I end up buying tomorrow.

Out of curiosity, did your WAY211C present the position 1 issue (having to pull it out after unscrewing it) from day 1, or did it develop over the week you had it?


----------



## DCLion

tornadobox said:


> Ah cool, glad you were able to return it. I'm potentially pulling the trigger on the WAY211A tomorrow, I have Tourneau and Sidney Thomas within about a 5 minute walk from each other and they both have the WAY211A in stock (I checked them out last Friday). I'll definitely be sure to test out the crown before making the purchase, just in case anything seems off. Both are TAG ADs, so I'll end up paying a bit more for warranty service peace of mind (rather than saving some cash and going grey market) if I end up buying tomorrow.
> 
> Out of curiosity, did your WAY211C present the position 1 issue (having to pull it out after unscrewing it) from day 1, or did it develop over the week you had it?


It had it from day 1. I didn't actually realize it wasn't supposed to be like that until I read GoodBeer's post who described the problem. Good luck to you--let me know what happens.


----------



## drunken monkey

DCLion said:


> Since I only had it a week, I returned it. Like the other poster said, mine also didn't come out to position #1--I had to pull it out after unscrewing it. And going the other way, I didn't have the luxury of going counterclockwise to find the threads since I had to push it in to engage it at all. So I know it wasn't in the date mode when it was locking down but the date was moving also--too much for a one week old watch. I have to be honest, I still love the look of the watch and if I don't find anything I like better, I might just try again but, instead of getting it from Bloomingdale's, I'll get it from a jewelry store near me which has it's own watchmaker. I'd really like to know what Tag is doing about this problem.


What you described isn't the crown problem.
It is to do with the stem setting on the movement.


----------



## DCLion

drunken monkey said:


> What you described isn't the crown problem.
> It is to do with the stem setting on the movement.


So this is a slightly different problem? I've got to believe it's happened to more that just to GoodBeer and myself, from this forum. Actually, the first AR I looked at when I walked into the store had stem problems--neither the salesperson or myself could find position #1. And I wonder if Tag is addressing it.


----------



## tornadobox

DCLion said:


> So this is a slightly different problem? I've got to believe it's happened to more that just to GoodBeer and myself, from this forum. Actually, the first AR I looked at when I walked into the store had stem problems--neither the salesperson or myself could find position #1. And I wonder if Tag is addressing it.


I checked out the WAY211A today at lunch, 3 models from 2 different stores. I didn't notice anything out of the ordinary with the crown, and I was able to manually wind (very smooth by the way), change date, and change time. I didn't have any trouble engaging any of the adjustment positions.

Unfortunately for me, the AD with the best discount just sold the black version they had in stock last night, so I'll have to wait a couple of weeks for new stock to come in!


----------



## drunken monkey

DCLion said:


> So this is a slightly different problem? I've got to believe it's happened to more that just to GoodBeer and myself, from this forum. Actually, the first AR I looked at when I walked into the store had stem problems--neither the salesperson or myself could find position #1. And I wonder if Tag is addressing it.


It's an issue that is not uncommon with the 2824/SW200.
It could be as simple as the stem being that little bit too short to clear or maybe a "sticky" spring. If you're havung difficulty locating position then it sounds like stem length.

Not sure why you keep targeting Tagheuer and why you seem to think this is a major issue.
They don't make the movement although they certainly do fit the crown/stem.
It is one of those things, like hand setting and bezel inserting that is done by hand and occasionally, they get it the wrong side of the margin.


----------



## DCLion

tornadobox said:


> I checked out the WAY211A today at lunch, 3 models from 2 different stores. I didn't notice anything out of the ordinary with the crown, and I was able to manually wind (very smooth by the way), change date, and change time. I didn't have any trouble engaging any of the adjustment positions.
> 
> Unfortunately for me, the AD with the best discount just sold the black version they had in stock last night, so I'll have to wait a couple of weeks for new stock to come in!


Curious--so when you unscrewed the crown, did they all pop out to position#1, the winding position, like GoodBeer's video said they should, or did you have to pull the stem out slightly to engage position #1?


----------



## tornadobox

DCLion said:


> Curious--so when you unscrewed the crown, did they all pop out to position#1, the winding position, like GoodBeer's video said they should, or did you have to pull the stem out slightly to engage position #1?


They all appeared to pop out to position 1 on the first try. I unscrewed the crown then started winding clockwise and the movements started up after about 15 turns or so. I was able to find position 2 to adjust the date on all three, and moving into position 3 to adjust the time felt very solid as well.

I did not encounter any instances where I unscrewed the crown and then it started screwing itself back in by attempting to wind the movement.


----------



## Monocrom

nanjiunn said:


> Hmm ... maybe I was just plain lucky with no crown issues (touchwood!!) despite owning or having owned in the past at least 5 Tags.
> 
> Nevertheless, it is my personal view that for every 1 owner / ex-owner having crown issues with Tag watches, there might be 20 more out there silently enjoying their issue-free watches.
> 
> Just my 2-cents' worth.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Best way to judge a company isn't how many trouble-free products it makes. But what they do after they make the ones that end up being less than perfect. With the crown issues, TAG Heuer did take responsibility and do right by its customers.

Perhaps you're right about that ratio. However, it doesn't change the fact that there was an issue nor the fact that TAG Heuer took responsibility for that issue.


----------



## Monocrom

tornadobox said:


> Any reports of crown issues on the new AR 300m Ceramic (2015 model)? I'm _this_ close to pulling the trigger on a WAY211A.BA0928.


No.


----------



## littleneh

Any issues with any of their non screw crown watches?


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Deli

tornadobox said:


> Any reports of crown issues on the new AR 300m Ceramic (2015 model)? I'm _this_ close to pulling the trigger on a WAY211A.BA0928.





Monocrom said:


> No.


Yes.









Don't post an opinion based on whatever WIS "says" or "feels" here. Facts are way better ;-)


----------



## tornadobox

Interesting! Thanks for sharing the information Deli.

For the sake of argument, that infographic doesn't specifically call out the WAY211A/B/C or CAY211A/B, which are the new ceramic models that I was asking about (and that Monocrom had replied to).


----------



## Deli

That's the same information/process ;-)


----------



## DCLion

Deli said:


> That's the same information/process ;-)


So it would apply to the 211A/B/C also?


----------



## knafel1983

The threading on my Formula 1 became stripped, and I had to send it to Tag for repair. This was around 2009 though. But it was still under warranty. There was no charge, and the turn around time was very quick. I took it to Jared's, which I believe sent it to Tag here in the US. Just remember when screwing in the crown to push in, turn backwards, until you hear the threading click, then turn in.


----------



## drunken monkey

Deli said:


> View attachment 7513234
> 
> 
> Don't post an opinion based on whatever WIS "say" or "feel" here. Facts are way better ;-)


Interestingly vague.
Water resistance problems?

Given that the "standard" detail of non-screwed down (and of an unscrewed) crown is 50m, it makes me wonder what the problem is: the tube itself, incorrectly seating o-rings, problem with the o-rings themselves, is it failing the pressure tests when screwed down or failing the test unscrewed?

I would've thought an internal memo to do with service issues would have more detail than that.


----------



## Deli

drunken monkey said:


> Interestingly vague.(...)
> I would've thought an internal memo to do with service issues would have more detail than that.


You're right. Here's the last page.









(and now everyone will check )


----------



## drunken monkey

And now two more interesting things.

i) the 10atm note implies that unscrewed crowns are tested at 10atm, as opposed to, or related to the more typical unscrewed rating of 50m.

ii) the specific detailing of "unscrewed" implies that water resistance isn't compromised when the crown is screwed in. The assumption being that if it was compromised then it should fail that first then, no?


----------



## Monocrom

Deli said:


> That's the same information/process ;-)


I go by comments or complaints from actual owners of the newer ceramic models. Both on WUS, and other sites. My response was based on my addiction to those sites and the sheer lack of negative comments regarding those models. So, I stand behind my opinion based on the above criteria.


----------



## Deli

Monocrom said:


> I go by comments or complaints from actual owners of the newer ceramic models. Both on WUS, and other sites. My response was based on my addiction to those sites and the sheer lack of negative comments regarding those models. So, I stand behind my opinion based on the above criteria.


|>

To each his own.

I go by aftersales services statistical reports and facts at the bench.


----------



## decipher28

amazing that folks have nit picked at deli posts.Here is a guy giving real watchmakers experience and insider info from TAG Heuer servicing departments and all i can see is folks bringing up pointless remarks.

Deli your posts are underappreciated.


----------



## Mhdrhd

Thank you Deli for sharing that document from Tag Heuer. CAY 2110 is include in that list. How come they don't just replace my crown even it has no problem now? They should call the owner and replace the crown foc because they had already admit there will be a crown issue soon. 

I own Tag Heuer Aquaracer CAY2110. Bought on September 2015. The first problem that I encounter is mulfunction chronograph. SC replace it with brand new movement. Then the chronograph seconds hand get loose. They replace that hand too. So far no crown problem. I had very care screw in or out that crown. At the time the crown touch the case, I stop screw in. Snug not tight. Maybe Anyone own the same model here could share some experience with your watch.


----------



## cab0154

It took about 5.5 years for my aquaracer to develop and issue. It never got water damage, but it eventually stripped to the point only a couple of threads were holding the crown in. That is when my nightmare with servicing a TAG began.


----------



## drunken monkey

If it took 5.5 years, it wasn't that crown issue.
Those crown tubes failed within months.


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

cab0154 said:


> It took about 5.5 years for my aquaracer to develop and issue. It never got water damage, but it eventually stripped to the point only a couple of threads were holding the crown in. That is when my nightmare with servicing a TAG began.


What problems with TAG Heuer CS did you have? Did your crown fail again?


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

drunken monkey said:


> If it took 5.5 years, it wasn't that crown issue.
> Those crown tubes failed within months.


The crown on my classic 2000 failed right after I got my watch back when I had the dial replaced. I was wondering if TAG Heuer CS did something to damage the crown, as I noticed the problem a few days later trying to change the date. But I have to concede that it's more likely it just failed as the watch is 20 years old now. So I sent it back for a crown repair. It came back almost three weeks ago, but my AD called me to inform me they discovered a mark (fingerprint/smudge) on the inside of the crystal - so back it went to TAG Heuer CS. I haven't heard anything yet, but my AD told me it should be corrected free of charge with a quick turn around. This is the first real hick-up I've experienced with TAG CS.


----------



## cab0154

drunken monkey said:


> If it took 5.5 years, it wasn't that crown issue.
> Those crown tubes failed within months.


considering I almst never wore it, so it stayed on the wider and the crown was used exactly 2 times a year to correct for daylight savings (so probably a total of 12 times ever during my ownership) I am not sure how that over use could be the issue. especially considering I never over tightened it and always turned it counter clockwise to find the thread before screwing it in just like when changing plugs on an aluminum head engine.


----------



## drunken monkey

You never adjusted the date?


----------



## cab0154

Only the 2 times a year when I when I took it off the winder. I barely ever wore it. Which is why it still looks like this after all his time.....


----------



## The Artist

Love the new aquaracer ceramic only gripe is that the crown won't pop out after being unscrewed, I can wind, & set it but when I push it back it hasn't popped out, it has only done this once and I've used the crown maybe 5-6 times as the watch is new, my question is can you damage the threads if you screw in the crown without it being in the popped out position, I attempted this and it was fine but I thought I'd ask all you experts out there






(sorry for misaligned photo)


----------



## The Artist

No replies? :-( I know its a repetitive topic and you have to push the crown in to the position in the photo anyway but I love this watch and don't want to damage it so I'll just have to suffer in silence


----------



## The Artist

Hi Nid apologies but couldn't pm you I have the 500m aquaracer as well and had issues with the crown also but mine took over 2 yrs to occur probably because I was screwing it in too tightly so wasn't a defect however these crowns do not like being manipulated constantly so a winder is a good idea, were you over using yours? Once a month is ok for date changes and if you don't have a winder a good tip is to jog with your watch on, you wind your watch and get fit at the same time. This 2824 movement also is ok but requires quite a bit of activity to keep it going because once I wore my watch all day took it off to sleep and next morning it had stopped.Anyway now I have the 300m ceramic which is great just the crown wont pop out but I've heard that it is not a defect,what do you think?


----------



## Rayoui

I have a similar issue with my WAY211a. When I unscrew the crown, I can continue turning it counter-clockwise indefinitely and the crown will not pop out. As soon as I begin turning the crown in the other direction (as if to wind the watch) it pops into position. It's done this since the day I took it out of the box. Other than that, I have no issues with operation of the crown and it screws back down easily. I'd rather it didn't do that, but since it doesn't interfere with the operation of the watch, I just ignore it.


----------



## The Artist

Hi Rayoui I will try that approach next time I adjust the time, and mine also can be wound and the time/date adjusted and screwed down without any dramas, how's timekeeping been so far mine gains about 6spd which I suppose is ok,what I do is set it 2mins back so when a month passes for example it's only ahead by 2mins given that it gains roughly 1min per week and then I adjust time/date.


----------



## Rayoui

When I first got the watch it was gaining 5 spd. I've had it a little over a year and it is now running about -0.5 spd. I adjust it on the first of each month to re-sync and correct date if necessary. I usually set mine ~20 seconds ahead on the first of the month since it is losing a half-second per day. It is very consistent from day-to-day and setting it down in different positions overnight doesn't seem to have much effect.


----------



## konfusion

Well I recently purchased way2110 and the crown pops just fine into position 1, I hope not to experience crown issues at least for a couple of years. I am no expert but I think there might be a potential problem if it does not pop. I could be wrong though, but I have used the crown around 10 times so far and every single time it popped.


----------



## The Artist

Rayoui that's amazing accuracy I hope mine settles down but I can live with 6spd, my 500m was gaining 8spd but it didn't really improve and only after I serviced it the accuracy was 3spd, and konfusion that's interesting how yours pops every time but I'm not too bothered as long as the crown operates correctly and screws down, I have learnt over the years not to fuss over little things that take away the pleasure of owning a nice watch


----------



## alexus87

The Artist said:


> Love the new aquaracer ceramic only gripe is that the crown won't pop out after being unscrewed, I can wind, & set it but when I push it back it hasn't popped out, it has only done this once and I've used the crown maybe 5-6 times as the watch is new, my question is can you damage the threads if you screw in the crown
> without it being in the popped out position, I attempted this and it was fine but I thought I'd ask all you experts out there(sorry for misaligned photo)
> View attachment 11673746


Went to have a look at the WAY211C / WAY201B this weekend along with the Oris Aquis Date.

When looking at the Aquaracers, I unscrewed the crown and screwed it back in again as I knew there were issues in the past. First thing I noticed on the 41mm version is that the crown didn't pop out upon being unscrewed, you had to pull it slightly. As they had the black version as well in both sizes, I tried it on the black 41mm, same issue, crown didn't pop out. The 43mm versions were ok. I asked the sales assistant if this is the new problem on the ceramic models as the older ones had stripped crown/ issues, he mentioned in passing that they've had customers return them but not many. Now it might be that they were just unlucky and got two 41mm's with the issue, or it could be that the 41mm is more prone to it.

What I will say is that the clasp feels cheap/light compared to the Oris or the 2255.80 Seamaster, hell my Prometheus Poseidon clasp is considerably more solid.

And a stamped divers extension at this price range is a joke.


----------



## alexus87

The Artist said:


> Love the new aquaracer ceramic only gripe is that the crown won't pop out after being unscrewed, I can wind, & set it but when I push it back it hasn't popped out, it has only done this once and I've used the crown maybe 5-6 times as the watch is new, my question is can you damage the threads if you screw in the crown without it being in the popped out position, I attempted this and it was fine but I thought I'd ask all you experts out there (sorry for misaligned photo)


btw if it's still under warranty, or within the return period, I would return it where you got it from and ask for a new one as it has an issue with the crown not popping out.


----------



## The Artist

I changed the date a few days ago and the crown did pop out so I think its not an issue, maybe because mine is still fairly new and hasn't been used much, but I've seen a video of a member here called Spartan.Ex reviewing the ceramic Aquaracer and if you look closely when he's unscrewing the crown his also doesn't pop out and only does so when he slightly rotates the crown clockwise as if to wind the watch, he also states that its not an issue. I'll see how the watch performs over the next few months and if it continually doesn't pop out I'll take it back but I don't think they will replace it more likely it will be sent to the service dpt and if that's the case hopefully the warranty covers it


----------



## Sonny Bernales

I have issues too about my Aquaracer. The thread of the crown was stripped. I was not using this watch very often, just for special occasions. I called Tag Canada and i was told that I should be using it more often or everyday. The minimum service charge is CDN $195 plus cost of parts. For the price you pay for this watch, you expect better quality. I am not a happy Tag customer. Tag Heuer should do something about this problem.


----------

